# Syphon Halogen heater



## awlred (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey dudes,

I'm trying to get my hands on a halogen beam heater for using with a syphon. Can anyone tell me where they can be procured from?

Cheers


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey Alex

Is it the Hario Beam that you are after?

Try contacting Nathan at Brewed By Hand who is the UK Importer of Hario.

If stuck, try Paul at Coffee Hit.


----------



## Coffee Is Art (Feb 3, 2013)

They look fantastic illuminating the bowl and a lot more practical than the spirit/gas burners. Is there any/many cafes in the UK that have them?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Not too many - mainly due to the cost.

There are a few however. Try Prufrock in London - where they have Hario Beam heaters in use (or at least they did last time I was in)


----------



## Sticky (Jan 10, 2013)

I was in Prufrock this week and there was a pair on the counter.

Great looking but fantastically expensive in the UK, as far as I know it is just a bulb in box with a dimmer switch, or am I missing something?


----------

